
Ask HN: Review my startup - hammadnasir
I&#x27;ve developed a new buy &amp; sell app with which you can buy &amp; sell used or unused stuff with your friends and friends of friends.<p>The app is called Tradely: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.newbuysellapp.byhammad.buysellapp and can be summed up as Tinder + eBay.<p>Please let me know your views, suggestions and feedback.<p>Thanks!
======
mtmail
The 'Show HN' category is for reviews.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

I see you submitted it there yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15966186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15966186)
so this 'Ask HN' is a duplicate.

